# Red light on SE-R Badges



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Does anyone have an idea on how to put some red light in the "R" on SE-R badges? It would have a great night effect.

I thought about hottwirez but the guy at Streetglow told me that it will not give me what I want.

I also thought about LED to do the job. The problem is that I want an uniform lightning, not a couple of red spot in it. But maybe with a thin plexiglass sheet to disperse light with a couple of LED like light pipe do... hum...

I also thought about some optic fiber like it have on some optic fiber lamp. A LED could light them...http://www.coolstuffcheap.com/fibopmoodlam.html 

I think that could be cool to have a SE-R badge in the front grill with the red "R" lit and the same thing for side badges.

Let me know what you think about that!

Thanx!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that would be nice, especially if you could wire the sides to blink with yout turnsignals...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you were to get a whole mess of alarm LEDs, you drill holes in the R of the SE-R emblem and place them in a pattern across the emblem. When it lights up, it would look a lot like Caddy tails, and the R would be easily readable.


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

I think it's the best idea samo.

Anyway, it will be done for this summer, so I'll post some pics when it will be finish.

Thanx! :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad I could be of help.

The DEI LEDs are probably the best if you can get your hands on a whole mess of those. The red caps pull off of them, making them incredibly small and easy to hide.

Keep in mind that alarm LEDs do NOT like to have 12v of power going into them. Justin has a formula for calculating what size of resistor you need to keep the LED from blowing up.


----------



## JIMMYSX9 (Jan 7, 2004)

samo said:


> Glad I could be of help.
> 
> The DEI LEDs are probably the best if you can get your hands on a whole mess of those. The red caps pull off of them, making them incredibly small and easy to hide.
> 
> Keep in mind that alarm LEDs do NOT like to have 12v of power going into them. Justin has a formula for calculating what size of resistor you need to keep the LED from blowing up.


yea they need six volts.. use ohms. law.. haha.. like most of us know what that is!!1


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Kinda gay but a sign shop put Reflective red whatever they use on mine and it actually looks good when light hits it. The spec V emlem on the side was copied in the same material and looks good too. Silver Spec with the red on the side actually looks good to my eyes. Better than the stock almost white lettering that you have to squint your eyes to see. Looks good day and night.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....dunno how its done, but someone could MAKE some indiglo stuffs, like an overlay, er an underlay, er something to that effect, would be the most lighting coverage.....but would also need alot of want for it......


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Hum... I don't think red indiglo is done by now. But hey, I don't know how indiglo work so, I will search for that.

Another thing, I thought about to put big emblems on sides instead of little emblems. Maybe with big emblems on sides would make a greater effect.

Jas'02SpecV : it could be great but I want a greater effect. What I have in head for this moment is to put as many led that I can in the "R". It would be great if when the turnsignal is activate, LED's could blink from red to yellow in the same blinking patern of the turnsignal. Some RGB LED exist to make red, green and blue with the same LED, but I don't know if it can make yellow with making red and green lit in the same time???... Yep I called someone and he think it could be made. 

What do you think about that? 
1- Big red light emblem in the front grill
2- Side Big emblems that are red lit and they turn to yellow with turnsignals
3- The big rear emblem red light

Oh yeah, sorry for my bad english but do we say red light or red lit or red lightned??

http://public.sogetel.net/pcouture/sentra.htm 
Some pics of my car, sorry if they are foggy, they have been catch with my cam corder.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

I actually like all of your ideas, especially the blinker Type R. That would be sweet. Let me know if you need buyers for them. I'm in. And as far as the English, I dunno, but who cares anyways. I understand what you're saying. :thumbup:


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

try this link... http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=213&type=store or 
http://www.mutantmods.com/itemdetail.cfm?productid=ELWIRERD

there are a few electroluminescent strip kits that are cutable and looks like they could possible work with this sort of project
:thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^good find


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey thanx Javon! I think it could do the job. But I keep in head that side emblems must blink and change from red to yellow with turnsignals.

Thanx again ! :thumbup:


----------

